# Property investment advertisements - any regulation?



## ClubMan (14 May 2005)

Are property investment advertisemens subject to any regulation other than the [broken link removed]/ASAI? I don't think that [broken link removed] regulate property management companies? I'm just wondering who, if anybody, might deal with complaints about advertisements (such as those running on the radio at the moment for a few different foreign property investment companies) which purport to promise specific returns (e.g. doubling your money in two to five years), specific capital returns and specific guaranteed rental income none of which actually seem to be guaranteed.


----------



## stuart (14 May 2005)

I was listening to Newstalk and a discussion between a guy from Inside Track and Eddie Hobbs

Eddie stated that there currently is no regulation covering property investment companies and that they do not fall udner IFSRA, as you stated

But I am sure that they should fall under the remit of ASAI if there are specific statements that are misleading

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## ClubMan (14 May 2005)

Thanks _Stuart_. If that discussion was on this morning then I must have missed it when I popped out for a while.


----------



## stuart (15 May 2005)

I think it was Tuesday or Wednesday

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------

